# Who Owns the Highest Mileage W8?



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mine has 77K......new engine and new transmission 
Just curious as to how many W8's have over 100K miles and what major repairs they had.


----------



## beneviva (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Who Owns the Highest Mileage W8? (un4givun2)*

132k, biggest things replaced so far are cooling fans & thermostat


----------



## un4givun2 (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Who Owns the Highest Mileage W8? (beneviva)*

That's got to be a record! Do you have tips/secrets for the rest of us?
If I thought I could get 133K out of my new W8 engine I would keep the car. I plan to trade for a 328Xi or a G35X in the next year or 2.
I would really like an S4 Avant, but I'm leary of anything related to this W8.


----------



## beneviva (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, here is something I heard from a local VW mechanic: he told me that the W8 engine was designed to be used with LongLife oils and he thought it is not a good idea to use any non-longlife oils in it. I'm puzzled to learn that VW in US actually recommends using non-longlife oils with W8....
Anyway, my W8 has been fed only Castrol LL 2 & 3 (SLX, Professional Powerflow) & Shell Ultra Helix VX (Longlife 3 oil made for VW) . I don't know if that's the magic that has made my cam tensioners last this far, but I'm going to heed that mechanics advice in the future too.
About torque converter: I have changed gear box fluids & filter once, don't know if that has helped with the converter. I have heard that the W8's tiptronic gearbox has different setup in US when compared to European version? Maybe that affects on the longevity of the gearbox?
++ben


----------



## jtninja (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: (beneviva)*

Just had my TC replaced less than 1k ago, CEL was bugging me lol
Highest milaged W8 Ive heard was 141k on the W8forums.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Who Owns the Highest Mileage W8? (un4givun2)*

My 2003 W8 has gone 62500 miles. I wont keep mine to a ripe old age, I dont have the million dollars to keep it so long. I'll trade in when the warrantee is over in 2010


----------



## W8_GIRL (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Who Owns the Highest Mileage W8? (flavin42)*

MINW IS A 2002 AND HAS 160.000 !!!! AND SINCE YESTERDAY IS GIVING ME PROBLEMS... WITCH WE CANT FIGURE IT OUT FOR SURE YET!!!! IT SUCKS... BUT I LOVE MY W8 CAR!!! WISH I COULD GET ANOTHER ONE STICK SHIFT


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Who Owns the Highest Mileage W8? (W8_GIRL)*

What kind of problems? Rough Idle with the Check Engine Light. If so - add a can of seafoam and trade as soon as possible. That was my angry 'I lost a lot of money on that car' response that I couldn't help but make. Either way if those are the symptoms you are having it is sound advice. Oh yeah -trade somewhere other than a VW dealer who may be clueless to cam failure blues.


----------



## 16v dubber (Dec 1, 2004)

just rolled over 201k on my '04 W8 6spd wagon!


----------



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

16v dubber said:


> just rolled over 201k on my '04 W8 6spd wagon!


Have you had to do any major maintenance? Like timing chains


----------



## 16v dubber (Dec 1, 2004)

luckily not since i've owned it. biggest failure i've had to date was the alternator quitting on me last year.


----------



## LuvmyW8 (Jul 18, 2021)

16v dubber said:


> luckily not since i've owned it. biggest failure i've had to date was the alternator quitting on me last year.


Nice unfortunately for me after I sunk some change getting mine going it broke a tensioner at 100k and bagged a valve going 3 mph aside from that I love my W8 and hope to find an engine.


----------



## Phaeton4me (Jul 24, 2017)

I have 265K on my ‘02 automatic. Owned since 141k, 10k oil changes 0W-40 Mobil 1. I do all my own maintenance.


----------



## Thanks_a_Lottman (12 mo ago)

155,000 and now looking to get rid of it. possible leaking head gasket?... ive dumped so much money into this thing.. i loved it. its a tank in the snow

counter-balance shaft belt/tensioner
exhaust
thermostat and sensors
ac compressor and sensor
headlight housing
bumper supports
control arms
wheels and tires
headlights (dumped the HID to LED)
brake lines 
dome light
heated seat switch

now ive got ABS issues, my PCV is busted and there is no replacements ANYWHERE and i noticed coolant leaking from Bank #2 head.. done..


----------



## ANDREW12 (5 mo ago)

Anybody still out there? 237,000 miles...


----------



## Ela57 (4 mo ago)

ANDREW12 said:


> Anybody still out there? 237,000 miles...


Impressive. The one we've got has 206ish on the odometer but engine was rebuilt at 140k. Is this on the stock engine?


----------



## ANDREW12 (5 mo ago)

Still the stock engine and transmission... Moble 1 0-40. I do all my own maintenance. NOT been an easy road.


----------



## Ela57 (4 mo ago)

ANDREW12 said:


> Still the stock engine and transmission... Moble 1 0-40. I do all my own maintenance. NOT been an easy road.


Oh my god man I bet. It's not what I'd call easy to work on. Clearance is a joke at best with these... if you don't mind me asking what was the biggest pain in the ass for you?


----------



## ANDREW12 (5 mo ago)

Just changing the HID headlight bulbs is a joke. Who has to drops the entire front end to change headlights... I think a have done this at least five or six times... Anyway... Radiator change was a pain. Rear main drive shift was a pain. Water pump was a pain.. The worst was probably the rack and pinion steering. Just no room or good way to get to mounting bolts. Never been able to save a rear caliber when doing a break job. Also, I can't count how many times I have changed front CV joint boots..
This is just a few of the worst jobs. By far not even close to what I have been through. There is not much I haven't touched on this car. Just got done changing front coil springs. Passenger side broke. But, engine and transmission have been strong. I have had valve covers off a few times for leaking gaskets and stuck cam solenoids. Changed fluid and filter once on transmission..


----------



## Ela57 (4 mo ago)

ANDREW12 said:


> Just changing the HID headlight bulbs is a joke. Who has to drops the entire front end to change headlights... I think a have done this at least five or six times... Anyway... Radiator change was a pain. Rear main drive shift was a pain. Water pump was a pain.. The worst was probably the rack and pinion steering. Just no room or good way to get to mounting bolts. Never been able to save a rear caliber when doing a break job. Also, I can't count how many times I have changed front CV joint boots..
> This is just a few of the worst jobs. By far not even close to what I have been through. There is not much I haven't touched on this car. Just got done changing front coil springs. Passenger side broke. But, engine and transmission have been strong. I have had valve covers off a few times for leaking gaskets and stuck cam solenoids. Changed fluid and filter once on transmission..


Sorry to dredge up bad memories but I hope that meaty exhaust note helps with the trauma


----------



## ANDREW12 (5 mo ago)

I don't mind too much. I kind of like working on them. Although I do complain a lot! They are tedious and expensive. I enjoy the W8 so much that I went out and bought a W12.


----------

